# Wait time while at a stop!!



## RamDriver (Jan 7, 2018)

The other night, I picked up a lady that was going to her local Wal-Mart. She asked if it showed her house as her final destination. It currently showed just the Wal-Mart, and I told her that she would have to request another Uber once she was done. She went in and put the Wal-Mart as a stop, and her house as her final drop off location. She said she was going to be in and out, that she needed to get just one thing. I was like okay, I'll wait. 45 mins later, this lady walks out with a full cart of groceries, and says "Sorry, but you know a woman can't buy just one thing." Once all her bags were loaded in the bed of my truck, we head back to her final drop off. She asked if I could stop at the gas station, because Wal-Mart didn't have her cigarettes. We stoped, and after 10 mins, we were on our way... again... Got her back to her house, and I took out her bags from the bed of the truck, and left them all in the front yard while she unlocked the door. Closed the tailgate, and left. Got paid $10.82 for 5 miles & 57 mins.

Being a fairly new driver, I was worried about my rating if I just ended the trip, and left her there after 20 mins. Then also, I didn't know if I cancelled after I got to Wal-Mart, if I would at least get paid for the first part of the trip. My question is what would you have done? I think Uber should add a function to go into "Wait Mode" if there are multiple stops on your trip. While waiting when you first get the the pick up location, Uber pays 21 cents/min, but while you drive, you get 7.5 cent/min. Which if fine, because you are still getting mileage. It would have be nice to get the 21 cents/min while I was sitting in the Wal-Mart parking lot waiting, and having other rides cancel on me.

So again, I ask, how would you have handled it?

John


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Never wait again. You made a rookie mistake.


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

I would have waited about 5 minutes for her then cancelled the trip. Make sure they don't leave anything in your vehicle when they get out, that's a common ploy they will use to keep you there. 

Uber allows the multiple stops but tells the users to keep them under 3 minutes. "Remember to keep each stop under 3 minutes. Fares are subject to change.
You may split your fare, but it will be for the entire ride, not split by the cost to each stop. "


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

The next time just say have a good day. Let them know that you have to cancel the ride and she would have to request another uber. You dont get paid to wait unless she has a huge tip.


----------



## RamDriver (Jan 7, 2018)

Honestly, I didn't even know you could add a stop in the app. Also, I wasn't sure if I would have gotten paid for the first part. How does that work?


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

If I was dropping a PAX of at Walmart I would've told her to request another ride. I am not a personal servants.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I think we all make this mistake as rookies. 


Don't do it again. 

I explain to them that I can't because I don't make money while waiting. 
I tell them the stops is designed for picking someone up or dropping someone off. 
Or maybe a quick gas station stop.

But NOT stop and wait. That's not what it's for. 

Do not budge from that stance. 
Don't worry about rating.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

You get paid per mile/minute, so you'd have gotten paid for picking her up at her house and driving to Wal-Mart. I'd have given her 5 minutes , maybe 4, then ended the trip. You already did some driving so you aren't cancelling a trip, you're just ending it at Wal-Mart. 

A 45 minute stop is unacceptable. Also, nobody in existence can get into, and out of Wal-Mart, in 5 minutes. You get paid to drive, not to wait. She knew she was going to take longer than a few minutes and took advantage of the situation. Don't worry about your rating. Bad ratings hurt riders a lot more than they hurt drivers. If she had rated you low just complain to Uber and see if they will remove it.


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

I did this as well the other night but left after about 10 minutes. I assumed I would get bad feedback but I did not. I claimed waiting time was the reason for the 1 star. So maybe her negative didn't count.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Wow your market's rates are terrible.


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

Responded


----------



## Jbrow104 (Sep 19, 2016)

Wow. I am way too nice and wait on passengers when I shouldn't. But I've never agreed to wait while they went grocery shopping. I did wait while someone ran in to grab one thing recently - an order they called in ahead of time- and it turned out to not be that quick. But I've never agreed to wait for their weekly grocery shopping trip. But I've done other things that are probably as unwise as what you did if not more. In the future just tell them call another when you're ready.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

The minute she stepped foot out of your vehicle to enter a Wal Mart......End Trip and One Star Her Ass.

You can easily recover from a one star rating over time...she can not.

Also, if someone says...Lets Go To (insert fast food place) Drive Thru. Same Scenario applies.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The message has been said... Don't do that again.

On a side note, your understanding of the pay is off a little.

Wait Time is what you get for waiting for her to get in your car, before starting the ride, but after the first 2 minutes have passed. Looks like you started the ride at 6:48 after you arrived.

Time is what you get paid while the trip is active. Doesn't matter if driving or sitting, you get paid time.


----------



## RamDriver (Jan 7, 2018)

Mista T said:


> The message has been said... Don't do that again.
> 
> On a side note, your understanding of the pay is off a little.
> 
> ...


Yes, I understand that. I know there is a difference between pickup wait time, and wait while a trip is active. I showed up and I had to wait forever for her to get in. She was probably finishing up her grocery list..


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I would have told her she had 2 minutes. Ive had one pax actually sprint in and out and actually made it in under 2 minutes. She was a champ. I dont wait.

All that in a crew cab RAM1500. Dont ever wait, screw your ratings and borrow the wife's compact sedan to do the Ubering.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Just lie and tell them that it's cheaper to just order another Uber...There are 1000's of drivers looking for rides...I'm sure everyone on here has made that same mistake when they were new. I like your idea of "Wait mode"...it should be a $1 a minute!!!!


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Demand payment upfront. I won't even wait with a black car call. I'm worth a lot more than $0.35 a minute. If they want me to wait for them to go into a big store like that I inform them my hourly rate is $55 with a 2 hour minimum. Otherwise I inform them they need a new Uber. But always charge a surcharge if they ask you to wait and again I stress, GET PAYMENT UPFRONT. In your shoes I would have charged $30. It's fair on X. And get a dash cam.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> Just lie and tell them that it's cheaper to just order another Uber..!


I've tried this. Doesn't work.
They know how cheap Uber is, yet somehow they think they're doing us a favor.

"it's ok. I dont mind. I'd rather keep you as my driver"


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I've tried this. Doesn't work.
> They know how cheap Uber is, yet somehow they think they're doing us a favor.
> 
> "it's ok. I dont mind. I'd rather keep you as my driver"


It does! lol It's all in the delivery...You have to be shaking your head NO the whole time you are explaining it, and use tonal frequencies in your voice to mesmerize them into a zombie state..then drive off.


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

sbstar07 said:


> You dont get paid to wait unless she has a huge tip.


Not even this. You don't wait unless you have received the tip already. "I'll take care of you" seldom means the same to the driver ($20) as the passenger ($2 or $0). It's Schroedinger's cash tip. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schrödinger's_cat


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

macinmn said:


> Not even this. You don't wait unless you have received the tip already. "I'll take care of you" seldom means the same to the driver ($20) as the passenger ($2 or $0). It's Schroedinger's cash tip. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schrödinger's_cat


I'll take care of you means they will give 5 stars, to many pax


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I'll take care of you means they will give 5 stars, to many pax


Yep, I was going to add that but you beat me to it. Like I can pay my mortgage in stars, right?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

RamDriver said:


> Yes, I understand that. I know there is a difference between pickup wait time, and wait while a trip is active. I showed up and I had to wait forever for her to get in. She was probably finishing up her grocery list..


Hi! It seems you made your first error in waiting as long as you did for her to get into your car at the start of the trip; you would have made a five dollar cancellation fee if you canceled when you had the option, after the first five minutes of waiting had passed. Then you could've gotten another ride after that which could've been profitable. In the future, unless requests are not constant in your area, definitely don't wait more than 5 minutes.

Once you have some experience under your belt, it will be easier to assert yourself and to let passengers know the rules. Remember, you are in charge, it's your car, and you never have to wait for someone if they go into a store, especially for more than two minutes! I can't believe she made you wait that long, but at least you learned something new and hopefully won't repeat the mistake.

You definitely should have given her a one star rating, remember to be honest with ratings so other drivers can benefit from seeing that pax's rating next time they order a ride. Passengers can't see The rating you gave them until after they rate you, so you don't need to worry about them relaliating against you for an honest yet low rating.

In my experience, I've noticed that passengers are like children: they will test you and push you to your limit to see how much they can get away with at every opportunity. Always remember drivers are in charge and if you're not comfortable doing something, absolutely do not do it. As an independent contractor, you can pick and choose exactly how you want to proceed with each scenario, so don't be worried about offending or hurting the feelings of your pax.

Good luck with everything and drive safely!


----------



## RamDriver (Jan 7, 2018)

Oh, I defiantly gave her a 1-star rating. I am very accommodating to PAX, because I feel one of the things this country is missing these days is customer service. I don't mind waiting a little. I know people get busy. This is more of a part-time/hobby for me. Now if I was doing this full time, I would have cancelled after 3 mins, and moved on.



O-Side Uber said:


> Just lie and tell them that it's cheaper to just order another Uber...There are 1000's of drivers looking for rides...I'm sure everyone on here has made that same mistake when they were new. I like your idea of "Wait mode"...it should be a $1 a minute!!!!


Yes, I think it should be enough to cover the cost per minute and per mile to make up for not moving.


----------



## Commie13 (Jan 8, 2018)

I trick the system by editing the ending location you get paid more per minute on an actual ride then waiting at a stop. The multi stops don’t pay anything on either system.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The other day I cancelled one... The woman had left a cane in the car...I took it to customer service and had her paged.... Stupid paxholes


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't wait. Anything left in my car is considered a lost item subject to the $15 fee


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

You could have driven around while she was in there.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Steve B.. said:


> I would have waited about 5 minutes for her then cancelled the trip. Make sure they don't leave anything in your vehicle when they get out, that's a common ploy they will use to keep you there.
> 
> Uber allows the multiple stops but tells the users to keep them under 3 minutes. "Remember to keep each stop under 3 minutes. Fares are subject to change.
> You may split your fare, but it will be for the entire ride, not split by the cost to each stop. "


Everything you said, except "end trip" rather than "cancel"



rbkg40 said:


> If I was dropping a PAX of at Walmart I would've told her to request another ride. I am not a personal servants.


LOL How has Walmart universally become a No-Go Zone for Uber drivers?



Julescase said:


> Passengers can't see The rating you gave them until after they rate you,


Is this true? I thought they knew immediately what you rate them...


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

You should make $1/min. Wait max 3 min at a stop. Dont worry about rating.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I judge it as I go, other day dude had a breathing machine over his shoulder and said I will only be a few minutes,yeah I waited, (leaned back my chair, turned on my iPad game and expected 15 mins right then and there) turns out it was really only 4 lol would I for people who have a smart phone on hand and fully functional ? No, no way.


----------



## Tomasimo (Oct 15, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> LOL How has Walmart universally become a No-Go Zone for Uber drivers?


I'm starting to think so. Or rather, it can be a destination, but not a stop, and preferably not a pickup spot.



melusine3 said:


> Is this true? I thought they knew immediately what you rate them...


Yes this was part of the 180 days of change, I believe in December. A GREAT change that all drivers should know about.


----------

